

Twitter is hiring a patent agent - here's why - jhuroctar
http://startupsip.com/2012/03/15/twitter-appears-to-be-getting-into-the-patent-race

======
weeny
Finally! They are a bit late to the gate and are doing this in reaction to
Yahoo asserting themselves in the arena.

------
jhuroctar
thats what i thought but their gc says otherwise

